# WoW wird durch BLASC 2x gestartet ?!



## Maroc (1. Mai 2005)

Habe heute auf die 5.0.1er Version geupdatet und seitdem folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich BLASC starte, öffnet sich WoW und gleichzeitig BLASC-Loader.
Der Loader öffnet dann ein zweites Mal WoW.
Schliesse ich 1 WoW, geht das andere auch nicht mehr.
Spiele ich, fliege ich nach kurzer Zeit raus.

*Verwirrt ist*


----------



## Maroc (1. Mai 2005)

Den Fehler konnte ich jetzt durch deaktivieren der Auto-Upgrade-Such-Funktion beseitigen, allerdings bekomme ich dann keine News mehr und muss manuell nach Update suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanderer (1. Mai 2005)

Maroc schrieb:
			
		

> Den Fehler konnte ich jetzt durch deaktivieren der Auto-Upgrade-Such-Funktion beseitigen, allerdings bekomme ich dann keine News mehr und muss manuell nach Update suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das gleich Problem hatte ich hier

http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/i...?showtopic=7273

schon beschrieben, aber wenn man es durch Abschalten des Auto-Updates beheben kann, ist das immerhin schon etwas.


----------



## Maroc (1. Mai 2005)

Wanderer schrieb:
			
		

> Das gleich Problem hatte ich hier
> 
> http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/i...?showtopic=7273
> 
> ...



Jo, soryy,
hab das gleiche Thema noch ein drittes Mal im Board gefunden - hatte ich heute mittag scheinbar nicht richtig geschaut.

Tschuldigung für den Thread



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanderer (2. Mai 2005)

Maroc schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, soryy,
> hab das gleiche Thema noch ein drittes Mal im Board gefunden - hatte ich heute mittag scheinbar nicht richtig geschaut.
> 
> Tschuldigung für den Thread
> ...



Also ich habe es ausprobiert.

Kann es sein, daß dieses Problem nur auftritt, wenn man BLASC manuell startet?
Bzw. es liegt eindeutig an der Versionkontrolle.

BLASC wird gestartet und startet dann WoW, danach (oder davor?) wird die Versionskontrolle geladen. Diese lädt dann NOCH MAL BLASC und BLASC natürlich WoW.

Die Versions Kontrolle sollte BLASC nicht starten, bevor sie die Kontrolle beendet hat und/oder umgekehrt sollte BLASC WoW nicht starten, bevor die Versionskontrolle fertig ist.

Da wird irgend wo etwas rekursiv aufgerufen.


----------



## Regnor (2. Mai 2005)

Servus, also hab den Fehler gefunden, und bin auch dran ihn zu beheben!
Denke das es Dienstag oder Mittwoch einen Patch gibt.


----------



## Maroc (27. Mai 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, also hab den Fehler gefunden, und bin auch dran ihn zu beheben!
> Denke das es Dienstag oder Mittwoch einen Patch gibt.
> [post="88127"][/post]​




Gab es jetzt schon ne neue Version mit behobenem Fehler ?
Versionsabgleich ergibt nichts neues und bei Auto-Update ist immer noch der gleiche Fehler vorhanden
*wieder Autoupdate deaktivier*


----------



## Neriella (15. Juni 2005)

Das Problem besteht derzeit leider immer noch. Arbeitet ihr noch dran?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

